# Nationals Running Orders and RESULTS for field/hunt



## Ljilly28

And here is the DERBY



2009 Field Trial Derby Running Order
# Registered Name Call Name Owner(s) Handler(s) Series Placement
1 Topbrass Thunder Magic Carpet Ride Rider Kenneth Hogan Ken Hogan 
2 Hoiss Point Ocean Steamer Steamer Robert Handysides Ron Bischke 
3 Ambertrail Geronimo Rising Gee Nona Bauer Nona Bauer 
4 Ambertrail's Fit To Be TYed Ty Joellyn Brelsford Joellyn Brelsford Mark Brelsford Roger Fuller 
5 Rockerin Toon Army For King Kevin JH Keegan Joseph McCann Judy Carter Joseph McCann C Payne 
6 River Bottoms Max Q Annie Annie "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" John Gassner 
7 Topbrass Gotta Lovett JH Lyle "Macy Swift, Robert Swift" Bob Swift 
8 Bulrush Handy Handy Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
9 Topbrass This Boots For Runnin Boots Jackie Mertens Lynn Troy Jackie Mertens 
10 Adirondac Tea for Two** Tea Tony Zappia Megan Baker Tom Lehr 
11 Terlingua's Blast From the Past Maggie Michael Colgan Scott Butler 
12 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae Bailey Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski 
13 Bulrush Sunny Boy Sunny Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
14 Windrush's Magical Mystery Tour Magic Chuck Ward Chuck Ward Bill Barten 
15 Topbrass Mischief Maker Rascal Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey


----------



## Ljilly28

Amateur All-Age - Wed
# Registered Name Call Name Owner(s) Handler(s) Series Placement
1 Gingrocks & Rugby's Try Score Anna M Curry Anna Curry 
2 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Pilot "Stephen C Low, Sally Low" Stephen C. Low 
3 Topbrass Liberty Belle III SH** Libby "Linda L Johnson, Paul Johnson" Paul Johnson Linda Johnson 
4 Trifecta's Shag-edelic CD ˇ*** Shag Lydia Rustmann Lydia Rustmann 
5 Firemark Case Harden Steel Case Sharon harkrider Sharon Harkrider 
6 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH Rebel Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
7 Firemarks Elusive One Lucy "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" John Gassner 
8 KC's Maximum Sentence SH *** Max Roger Fuller Kaye Fuller Roger Fuller 
9 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Jump Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
10 Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga *** Trek Judith A. Myers Judy Myers 
11 "Topbrass Weebe A Little Rascal RA,MH,NA,NAJ,**" Spanky Megan Baker Megan Baker 
12 RockErin The Epic Irishman Murphy Joseph McCann Judy Carter Joseph McCann C Payne 
13 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Cider Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
14 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby Shelby Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
15 Happydaugh's Enchanted One MH Chant Sonya Hutchason Chuck Wheeler 
16 Happydaugh's Top Gun MH ˇ*** Maverick "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 
17 Topbrass Repete Pawsability Pete Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 
18 RockErin Red River Ruckus *** Red Kent & Judi Carter Judi Carter 
19 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Riley "Donna Williams, David Williams" David Williams 
20 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** Willie "John Baitinger, Kathy Baitinger" John Baitinger 
21 Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold Piper "Meg Beck, Bob Beck" Meg Beck 
22 Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva *** Diva Nicholas Staszko Nick Staszko 
23 Trifecta's Gambler*** Doc "Carol and Robert Lilenfeld, Lisa Kane" Carol Lilenfeld 
24 Ida Red Glenelm's Baby Boomer *** Buddy Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
25 Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** West "Carol Millette-Snodgrass, Gary Snodgrass" Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
26 LaCrosse's Running Brooke Brooke "Kaye Fuller, Jeff Buikema" Kaye Fuller 
27 River Bottoms Boone Boone "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" Bill Cook 
28 Lacrosse & Gingrocks Predesty Desty Anna M Curry Anna Curry 
29 "TealOak's Weebe A Pistol, MH, RA," Pete "megan baker, Tom Lehr" Tom Lehr Megan Baker 
30 Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin** Dixie Michelle Chalupka Michelle Chalupka 
31 Emberain Saint Elias MH ˇ** Elie "Linda L Johnson, Ann Buscherfeld" Paul Johnson Linda Johnson 
32 Topbrass Smooth as Silk Can/Am MH*** Silk Medie Robinson Medie Robinson 
33 Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Dash "Gayle Moore, Lanier Fogg" Lanier Fogg 
34 Sportin' Nitty Gritty *** Ruff Judy Bly Judy Bly 
35 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** Cutter "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 
36 Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Haley Michael Castelli Michael Castelli 
37 Firemark Prepare for Takeoff UD MH*** Pilot Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
38 "Celestial Mountain Man, CD, RA, MH **" Bridger "Barbara Branstad, Sandra Whicker" Barb Branstad 
39 Topbrass Miss Independant Rascal Wayne & Deb Dorband Deb Dorband 
40 Bro's Counterfeit Folly Jester Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 
41 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy Rainy Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
42 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Bud Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
43 Tiger Maple of Braevue Woody Elizabeth Wilson Elizabeth Wilson 
44 Topbrass No Time to Paws Flash Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 
45 Wood Dale's Firemark Golden Star Star Robert Hayden Bob Hayden 
46 Ambertrail's Renegade Punch Donna Williams David Williams 
47 Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Babe "Jack Stevens, Bev Stevens" Jack Stevens 
48 "Ctrl Alt Del ˇCD, MH, RE, NAJ," Reboot "megan baker, Tom Lehr" Megan Baker Tom Lehr 
49 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Lulu Meg Beck Meg Beck 
50 Belvedere Million Dollar Dolly Dolly Carma Futhey Carma Futhey 
51 Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace** Perry "Mark Brelsford, Joellyn Brelsford" Mark Brelsford Joellyn Brelsford Roger Fuller 
52 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot *** Chili Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
53 Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Ruby "Carol Millette-Snodgrass, Gary Snodgrass" Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
54 Happydaug Takn Care'O Biznes MH ˇ*** Bizy "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 
55 Emberain Katherine Katie Bob Rehmet Bob Rehmet


----------



## Ljilly28

OPEN FIELD IN RUNNING ORDER

1 RockErin Red River Ruckus *** Red Kent & Judi Carter Judi Carter 
2 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Lulu Meg Beck Meg Beck 
3 Trifecta's Gambler*** Doc "Carol and Robert Lilenfeld, Lisa Kane" Carol Lilenfeld 
4 Topbrass Repete Pawsability Pete Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 
5 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** Willie "John Baitinger, Kathy Baitinger" John Baitinger 
6 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** Cutter "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 
7 Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace** Perry "Mark Brelsford, Joellyn Brelsford" Mark Brelsford Joellyn Brelsford Roger Fuller 
8 Wood Dale's Firemark Golden Star Star Robert Hayden Bob Hayden 
9 "Kiowa's A Place In Time, MH" Freeze "Lisa Hartfield, Brian Hartfield" Lisa Hartfield 
10 Trifecta's Shag-edelic CD ˇ*** Shag Lydia Rustmann Lydia Rustmann 
11 Bro's Counterfeit Folly Jester Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 
12 Real Gold Rockin' Riley SH Riley Michael Colgan Scott Butler 
13 Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Ruby "Carol Millette-Snodgrass, Gary Snodgrass" Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
14 LaCrosse's Running Brooke Brooke "Kaye Fuller, Jeff Buikema" Kaye Fuller 
15 Ida Red Glenelm's Baby Boomer *** Buddy Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
16 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Pilot "Stephen C Low, Sally Low" Stephen C. Low 
17 River Bottoms Boone Boone "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" Bill Cook 
18 Glenelm's Glowing Ember Ember Carey Petersen Colin McNicol Carey Petersen 
19 Emberain Katherine Katie Bob Rehmet Bob Rehmet 
20 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Bud Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
21 Ambertrail's Renegade Punch Donna Williams David Williams 
22 Happydaug Takn Care'O Biznes MH ˇ*** Bizy "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 
23 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Jump Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
24 Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Babe "Jack Stevens, Bev Stevens" Jack Stevens 
25 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH Rebel Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 
26 Topbrass Smooth as Silk Can/Am MH*** Silk Medie Robinson Medie Robinson 
27 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Cider Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 
28 Duso's Supercharged Shelby MH Shelby "Michael Colgan, Teresa Colgan" Scott Butler 
29 Sportin' Nitty Gritty *** Ruff Judy Bly Judy Bly 
30 KC's Maximum Sentence SH *** Max Roger Fuller Kaye Fuller Roger Fuller 
31 Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva *** Diva Nicholas Staszko Nick Staszko 
32 Firemarks Elusive One Lucy "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" John Gassner 
33 Firemark Case Harden Steel Case Sharon harkrider Sharon Harkrider 
34 Tiger Maple of Braevue Woody Elizabeth Wilson Elizabeth Wilson 
35 Emberain Saint Elias MH ˇ** Elie "Linda L Johnson, Ann Buscherfeld" Paul Johnson Linda Johnson 
36 Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** West "Carol Millette-Snodgrass, Gary Snodgrass" Carol Millette- Snodgrass 
37 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot *** Chili Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 
38 Happydaugh's Top Gun MH ˇ*** Maverick "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 
39 "Celestial Mountain Man, CD, RA, MH **" Bridger "Barbara Branstad, Sandra Whicker" Barb Branstad 
40 Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Haley Michael Castelli Michael Castelli 
41 Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Dash "Gayle Moore, Lanier Fogg" Lanier Fogg 
42 Belvedere Million Dollar Dolly Dolly Carma Futhey Carma Futhey 
43 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby Shelby Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 
44 Sand Valley's Big Suprize Prize Scott Butler Scott Butler 
45 TLC'S Cold Day in Hell MH Chilly "Michael Colgan, Teresa Colgan" Scot Butler 
46 Topbrass No Time to Paws Flash Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 
47 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Riley "Donna Williams, David Williams" David Williams 
48 Firemark Prepare for Takeoff UD MH*** Pilot Melanie Foster Melanie Foster


----------



## hotel4dogs

and not a single CH on the list.
Sigh.


----------



## Ljilly28

hotel4dogs said:


> and not a single CH on the list.
> Sigh.


It's hard for a CH to run a field trial and hard for an FC to enter the show ring. . .


----------



## hotel4dogs

but we can always hope  



Ljilly28 said:


> It's hard for a CH to run a field trial and hard for an FC to enter the show ring. . .


----------



## my4goldens

My Libby's brother is Topbrass Weebe a Little Rascal, Spanky.


----------



## Ljilly28

Good luck to Spanky!


----------



## hotel4dogs

go Spanky go!
Libby shoulda been doing it, too.....


----------



## grrrick

Spanky and Libby have a nice pedigree with FC's and CH's. I don't know anything about Confirmation but maybe Spanky is "the man" for the job (CH and FC)! His picture in on K9data. He looks good to me!!! 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=70959


----------



## hotel4dogs

can't tell body structure from a head shot, but he sure has a handsome head!
BTW, it's conformation (as in conforming to the breed standard).




grrrick said:


> Spanky and Libby have a nice pedigree with FC's and CH's. I don't know anything about Confirmation but maybe Spanky is "the man" for the job (CH and FC)! His picture in on K9data. He looks good to me!!!
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=70959


----------



## grrrick

Shows how little I know, doesn't it!:doh:

I told ya so!



hotel4dogs said:


> can't tell body structure from a head shot, but he sure has a handsome head!
> BTW, it's conformation (as in conforming to the breed standard).


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> go Spanky go!
> Libby shoulda been doing it, too.....


You're right. She should have. Talk about a water dog. Manic about water. Can't get her to come in out of the rain. Her role here seems to have evolved into a counselor. The few quarrels we had when we brought the obnoxious youngest in and the queen have always been controlled by dear Libby. She is a very calm house dog, outside though, an athlete driven by her natural talents. Too bad she has had to limit them to the pursuit of squirrels, possums and various other critters who wander into our yard.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am not sure if this is true, but I heard that cows delayed the 4th series, and that an actual cowboy and a horse named Fourwheeler herded them off. I am not sure if Judy was pulling my leg or telling the facts????

Here is OPEN
1st 2 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Lulu Meg Beck Meg Beck 
2nd Bro's Counterfeit Folly Jester Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 
3rd Glenelm's Glowing Ember Ember Carey Petersen Colin McNicol Carey Petersen 
4th KC's Maximum Sentence SH *** Max Roger Fuller Kaye Fuller Roger Fuller 

Jam
Firemarks Elusive One Lucy "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" John Gassner RJam
33 Firemark Case Harden Steel Case Sharon harkrider Sharon Harkrider Jam	
Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Haley Michael Castelli Michael Castelli Jam 

Registered Name Call Name Owner Handler Series Out Placement
1 RockErin Red River Ruckus *** Red Kent & Judi Carter Judi Carter 3 
2 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Lulu Meg Beck Meg Beck 1st
3 Trifecta's Gambler*** Doc "Carol and Robert Lilenfeld, Lisa Kane" Carol Lilenfeld 3 
4 Topbrass Repete Pawsability Pete Wayne & Deb Dorband Wayne Dorband 3 
5 Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** Willie "John Baitinger, Kathy Baitinger" John Baitinger 1 
6 Happydaugh's A Cut Above *** Cutter "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 1 
7 Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace** Perry "Mark Brelsford, Joellyn Brelsford" Mark Brelsford Joellyn Brelsford Roger Fuller 1 
8 Wood Dale's Firemark Golden Star Star Robert Hayden Bob Hayden 3 
9 "Kiowa's A Place In Time, MH" Freeze "Lisa Hartfield, Brian Hartfield" Lisa Hartfield 1 
10 Trifecta's Shag-edelic CD ˇ*** Shag Lydia Rustmann Lydia Rustmann 3 
11 Bro's Counterfeit Folly Jester Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 2nd
12 Real Gold Rockin' Riley SH Riley Michael Colgan Scott Butler 1 
13 Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Ruby "Carol Millette-Snodgrass, Gary Snodgrass" Carol Millette- Snodgrass 2 
14 LaCrosse's Running Brooke Brooke "Kaye Fuller, Jeff Buikema" Kaye Fuller 2 
15 Ida Red Glenelm's Baby Boomer *** Buddy Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 3 
16 Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot Pilot "Stephen C Low, Sally Low" Stephen C. Low 3 
17 River Bottoms Boone Boone "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" Bill Cook 1 
18 Glenelm's Glowing Ember Ember Carey Petersen Colin McNicol Carey Petersen 3rd
19 Emberain Katherine Katie Bob Rehmet Bob Rehmet S 
20 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Bud Ron Bischke Ron Bischke 2 
21 Ambertrail's Renegade Punch Donna Williams David Williams 2 
22 Happydaug Takn Care'O Biznes MH ˇ*** Bizy "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 1 
23 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Jump Melanie Foster Melanie Foster S 
24 Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Babe "Jack Stevens, Bev Stevens" Jack Stevens 3 
25 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH Rebel Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Gregg Hornby 3 
26 Topbrass Smooth as Silk Can/Am MH*** Silk Medie Robinson Medie Robinson 1 
27 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Cider Gale Mettenbrink Gale Mettenbrink 1 
28 Duso's Supercharged Shelby MH Shelby "Michael Colgan, Teresa Colgan" Scott Butler 1 
29 Sportin' Nitty Gritty *** Ruff Judy Bly Judy Bly 3 
30 KC's Maximum Sentence SH *** Max Roger Fuller Kaye Fuller Roger Fuller 4th
31 Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva *** Diva Nicholas Staszko Nick Staszko 3 
32 Firemarks Elusive One Lucy "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" John Gassner RJam
33 Firemark Case Harden Steel Case Sharon harkrider Sharon Harkrider Jam
34 Tiger Maple of Braevue Woody Elizabeth Wilson Elizabeth Wilson 3 
35 Emberain Saint Elias MH ˇ** Elie "Linda L Johnson, Ann Buscherfeld" Paul Johnson Linda Johnson 1 
36 Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** West "Carol Millette-Snodgrass, Gary Snodgrass" Carol Millette- Snodgrass 3 
37 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot *** Chili Jim & Kathy Pickering Jim Pickering 3 
38 Happydaugh's Top Gun MH ˇ*** Maverick "Ann Strathern, Jeff Strathern" Ann Strathern 3 
39 "Celestial Mountain Man, CD, RA, MH **" Bridger "Barbara Branstad, Sandra Whicker" Barb Branstad 3 
40 Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Haley Michael Castelli Michael Castelli Jam
41 Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Dash "Gayle Moore, Lanier Fogg" Lanier Fogg S 
42 Belvedere Million Dollar Dolly Dolly Carma Futhey Carma Futhey 3 
43 FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby Shelby Ron Bischke Ron Bischke S 
44 Sand Valley's Big Suprize Prize Scott Butler Scott Butler 1 
45 TLC'S Cold Day in Hell MH Chilly "Michael Colgan, Teresa Colgan" Scot Butler 3 
46 Topbrass No Time to Paws Flash Kaye Fuller Kaye Fuller 3 
47 Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Riley "Donna Williams, David Williams" David Williams 3 
48 Firemark Prepare for Takeoff UD MH*** Pilot Melanie Foster Melanie Foster S


----------



## Ljilly28

I guess the cow story is true http://grcanational.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73:200


----------



## Ljilly28

Here is the DERBY
Winner: Adirondac Tea for Two** Tea Tony Zappia Megan Baker Tom Lehr 1st

# Registered Name Call Name Owner(s) Handler(s) Series Placement
1 Topbrass Thunder Magic Carpet Ride Rider Kenneth Hogan Ken Hogan 3rd
2 Hoiss Point Ocean Steamer Steamer Robert Handysides Ron Bischke Jam
3 Ambertrail Geronimo Rising Gee Nona Bauer Nona Bauer S 
4 Ambertrail's Fit To Be TYed Ty Joellyn Brelsford Joellyn Brelsford Mark Brelsford Roger Fuller 4th
5 Rockerin Toon Army For King Kevin JH Keegan Joseph McCann Judy Carter Joseph McCann C Payne 4 
6  River Bottoms Max Q Annie Annie "Andy Whiteley, John Gassner" John Gassner 2nd
7 Topbrass Gotta Lovett JH Lyle "Macy Swift, Robert Swift" Bob Swift RJam
8 Bulrush Handy Handy Ron Bischke Ron Bischke S 
9 Topbrass This Boots For Runnin Boots Jackie Mertens Lynn Troy Jackie Mertens S 
10 Adirondac Tea for Two** Tea Tony Zappia Megan Baker Tom Lehr 1st
11 Terlingua's Blast From the Past Maggie Michael Colgan Scott Butler 1 
12 Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae Bailey Wayne Skochenski Wayne Skochenski Jam
13 Bulrush Sunny Boy Sunny Ron Bischke Ron Bischke Jam
14 Windrush's Magical Mystery Tour Magic Chuck Ward Chuck Ward Bill Barten 1 
15 Topbrass Mischief Maker Rascal Gerald Bailey Gerald Bailey 1


----------

